# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  CF10 32 bits sous Windows 64 bits ?

## PoY

Bonjour,

Pour mon boulot, je dveloppe des logiciels en Coldfusion avec des CFX en DLL 32 bits sans possibilit de les porter en 64 (utilisation d'un middleware obsolte).

Jusqu' Coldfusion 9 nous l'installions en 32 bits (avec un Apache 2.2.x en 32 bits aussi), meme sur des serveurs 64 bits et cela fonctionnait sans problme.
Depuis CF10 il semblerait impossible de l'utiliser correctement en 32 bits sur un serveur 64 bits.
L'installation se passe sans problme, on accde aux pages, mais dans une des pages on utilise un CFREGISTRY pour rcuprer une donne dans la base de registre, et quelque soit la cl demande (meme une valeur  la racine de HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE) on obtient une chane vide.

Existe-t-il un moyen d'excuter CF10 32 bits sur un serveur 64 (peut-tre au niveau du paramtrage du service ou du Tomcat) pour pouvoir accder aux registres ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## cedlannoy

Bonjour.
J'ai le mme problme avec une gestion de codes barres (Barcode zone) en 32 bits qui ne fonctionne plus en 64 bits.
Je problme du portage en 64 bits c'est qu'il faut le code source pour pouvoir convertir la dll !

----------

